# WC Kipili Blue Frontosa Breeding group for sale



## bigdawg1 (Oct 17, 2006)

I am sellling my wild caught kipili blue frontosa. colony consists of 2m 6f. very prolific breeders and very blue. e-mail me for details if interested. thanks.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

*sigh* so beautiful. One day I'll have a tank big enough for these.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They look great. GL on the sale!


----------



## trimkus (Sep 7, 2008)

*Frontosa*



bigdawg1 said:


> I am sellling my wild caught kipili blue frontosa. colony consists of 2m 6f. very prolific breeders and very blue. e-mail me for details if interested. thanks.


Do you still have your breeding colony of Frontosa?

How much do you want for them?


----------



## bigdawg1 (Oct 17, 2006)

sorry that group is long gone. i do have wild caught zaire blue moba. $550 per trio.




trimkus said:


> Do you still have your breeding colony of Frontosa?
> 
> How much do you want for them?


----------

